# Using Easycarbo/Excel when going pressurized?



## maboleth (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm currently adding EasyCarbo to combat fuzz & staghorn algae. Keeps them at bay. In near future I plan to go pressurized. Should I still add EasyCarbo/Excel then, would algae recur if I stop? Or CO2 injection will help combat algae by maximizing the plant growth?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi maboleth,

I do. I dose Excel at the recommended Initial dose at water changes and 2X the Daily dose the rest of the time.


----------



## maboleth (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks Seattle! So it seems chemical treatment is a must for these types of algae, no matter what method you use for adding the gaseous CO2.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes excel is useful in keeping down certain species of algae.



maboleth said:


> So it seems chemical treatment is a must for these types of algae, no matter what method you use for adding the gaseous CO2.


That's because BBA and probably most other types of algae are not caused by low CO2 concentrations.


----------



## maboleth (Aug 13, 2013)

Zapins said:


> Yes excel is useful in keeping down certain species of algae.
> That's because BBA and probably most other types of algae are not caused by low CO2 concentrations.


I'm generally against any unnecessary chemical use, in any form, be it for human, plant or animal consumption... But this thing (excel/easy carbo) really works and is a long-term algae killer, as long as you continue to use it accordingly.

The only concern I had was glutaraldehyde exposure... even in its very diluted and reduced form (considering how much exposure nurses & dentists get). I was thinking about long-term use, like 5-10-20-etc. years. I did read some scientific papers and all agree that GA is a strong respirational and skin irritant, but also irreplaceable disinfectant (at least for now) and that with a careful and reduced use it should pose no problems.
So I guess it's enough that we, aquarists, don't breathe or spill Excel/EC and wash hands after use.


----------

